
Oracle opensources Coherence Core, an in-memory data grid - yarapavan
https://github.com/oracle/coherence
======
yarapavan
Website: [https://coherence.community/](https://coherence.community/)

Blog post: [https://medium.com/oracle-coherence/announcing-coherence-
com...](https://medium.com/oracle-coherence/announcing-coherence-community-
edition-297913cae433)

From the blog post,

Coherence Community Edition contains all In-Memory Data Grid functionality
necessary to write modern cloud microservices applications, including:

· fault-tolerant automatic sharding

· scalable caching, querying, aggregation, transactions, in-place processing

· polyglot programming on the grid side with GraalVM

· persistence and data source integration

· eventing, messaging, and streaming

· a comprehensive security model

· unlimited clients in polyglot languages and over REST

· Docker and Kubernetes support, with Kibana and Prometheus dashboards

